# Bugging out in Michigan would be like running the gauntlet.



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

AJ was here.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I wouldn't think bugging out around me would be any better.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree. Where I live is already "out" so there is no sense in leaving. I would bet the number of guns locally outnumber the number of people by 10 to 1.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Our custodian and I, along with my partner, have decided we're going to hunker down in our school. Nice rural location, surrounded by dense woods, swamps and bogs, one way in, one way out...should be good. Until we get overrun of course...


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Isnt Detroit already like the apocalypse? The end of the world would be like a regular day in Detroit. You could bug-in


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Daddy O said:


> Isnt Detroit already like the apocalypse? The end of the world would be like a regular day in Detroit. You could bug-in


My impression of MI is that outside of Detroit and Dearborn, the rest of the state is pretty much an "off-the-gridder's" dream. It has good hunting, good fishing, good ground for raising crops. Folks outside the city are very rural and down to earth. I loathe Detroit, but the rest MI is A-OK in my book. I am going to Jackson, MI in a couple weeks. If any of you want to meet me for a sammich at Big John's Steak shop, I'm buyin'


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

I skiid at iron mountain, Detroit scared me a lot more than Caprini Green ever did. That was 30 years ago. I hear Detroit has only gotten better.

But itd be cool to go and buy up a whole block and do whatever the hell you want to it. Property prices are cheap. You could buy a block, barricate it off, and start living like you are already under siege. There was a guy named urban scout who actually used to preach that-he called it preemptive postapocalysm, living as if the world has already ended. Klazy stuff.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Michigan gets bad sick this year. Somehow I just sense it.... (heh)...but yeah, the biggest variety of worst things from here to may is going to be up there and probably florida. Factor in extra help and it don't look good. Co, mo, ks, oh, I'll everywhere the weakening ED68 was seeded? Keep yourself up.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

At the very least,if shtf or, anything in the UP where we live,I hope it would be winter,4-5 feet of snow and no one would be looting or marauding.those that would will be in the red snow,and discovered in the spring thaw.any other season and us and our neighbors would have a shooting gallery.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

You mean the Yoopers use Shoot,Snow,and Shut Up 

as opposed to the Trolls Shoot,Shovel and Shut Up?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> At the very least,if shtf or, anything in the UP where we live,I hope it would be winter,4-5 feet of snow and no one would be looting or marauding.those that would will be in the red snow,and discovered in the spring thaw.any other season and us and our neighbors would have a shooting gallery.


What if I have Pasties? Can I live?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> At the very least,if shtf or, anything in the UP where we live,I hope it would be winter,4-5 feet of snow and no one would be looting or marauding.those that would will be in the red snow,and discovered in the spring thaw.any other season and us and our neighbors would have a shooting gallery.


 SShh, nobody plans for the winters. Don't tell everyone.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Unless stormy/winter a boat will have NO gridlock. But be prepared or stay near land. those are big water


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Michigan gets bad sick this year. Somehow I just sense it.... (heh)...but yeah, the biggest variety of worst things from here to may is going to be up there and probably florida. Factor in extra help and it don't look good. Co, mo, ks, oh, I'll everywhere the weakening ED68 was seeded? Keep yourself up.


Sometimes I have these moments of insecurity and doubt and wonder if I really have Zero reading comprehension...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> What if I have Pasties? Can I live?


Pasties,naw,now a couple of pork pies and we can discuss it!.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Pasties,naw,now a couple of pork pies and we can discuss it!.


Hmm my U.P. history does not recall Pork pies..... You have my attention:?:


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

What was this thread about again?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Daddy O said:


> What was this thread about again?


Its about meatchicken 
and pork pies and getting to know some yoopers so they don't shoot as we are passing by in a bugout situation. contacts and friends are crucial to survival.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Say Ya To Da UP Eh?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Say Ya To Da UP Eh?


Ya u betcha eh!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Keep yur headup for dem sno cows eh? They'll do a blindside on ya eh?


----------

